# My own little story



## ixium (6 Sep 2007)

Recently l've been thinking about joining the CF. l took a serious thought about it before a year or so ago, but decided l wasn't ready. Last weekend l finally decided to do it and this is my story:

First a brief summary of my life;
l'm 23yo highschool drop out(grade 11) that's recently got into a correspondence course to finish the last 4 credits l need.
When l was growing up, my family moved LOTS. From BC to NS and anywhere in between until l was 12 and moved to Windsor. Left home at 14 because of my step dad being a complete alcoholic and a druggy. Moved back into my mom(who left step dad a couple years after l left) after she started having problems with my 16yo sister who has mental problems(they still aren't sure whats the exact problem). She has alot of social problems and it causes alot of fights at school and in the neighbourhood.

l've worked at the same job for 7 years this October. Making the same pay, doing pretty much the same thing every week. Waking up at 5am to go to work 7 days a week. lt doesn't pay alot, but has always been constant and reliable source of money. My employer has said several times that if it wasn't for me, he'd have to get 2 guys to do my job so there was no chance of being fired.

Last year l did a 2 month long course on teaching English as a second language, hoping to go to overseas for a teaching job, but alot of family problems started so l decided against it(see little sister).
l was in Cadets for 2 years and always knew that l'd eventually end up in the forces(wanted to be a sniper when l was little  ). 

Last weekend l finally decided now was the time to join. l looked around the CF pages and then happened to come upon this site after looking for forums about the CF. Read up abunch of stuff on here through many of the stickies in the sections. Learning some good and bad things that may happen during the recruitment process.

And now the real story:
Tuesday(Monday was a holiday) l went downtown to the recruitment centre. After talking to the recruitment officer for abit about what l was looking for and if l knew what trade l wanted we sat down and he explained the application forms l had to fill out. 

BAM. Already a problem. Change of name certificate. l had my name changed during one of the times that my mom and step-dad were trying to work things out around 10 years ago. No idea where the certificate was. 
He suggested going down to the CityBuilding with all the socialservices and ohip and asking there about it. They gave me a number to call(they literally had no idea what to do). And l took the bus home, got home around 7:30.
Also asked about vision since l have glasses and the recruitment officer said he had no idea and l'd have to talk to the medics at that stage of the process.

Wensday l call the number for the Registrar General and go through their automated voice thing. Theres nothing there that has to do with getting a change of name certificate replaced. l go to the website. Same thing. They list the price of how much one costs, just not how to get it. l eventually found a general help phone number and called. After waiting an hour in line on hold she tells me to call the number l called before. l got kinda angry so l did something else. 

Walked(picked up tires and tubes for my bike since they were broken) over to my eyeglasses place where l got my glasses a year ago(450$ for glasses -_- out of pocket) and got my last prescription from my optometrist.

 Now, l knew l had pretty bad eyes, l just didn't know how bad. 6.25R 6.00L 0.5Cylinder in each and axis of 172R and 007L. This is when l got worried. So l called to make an appointment for a consultation at the Windsor Laser Eye Institute and the lady said l needed an up to date prescription before l make a date.

So then l called my optometrist and set up an appointment(earliest was Monday 10Th). 

l called back to the automated voice thing at the Registrar Generals and eventually came up with the idea to ask for help and eventually got to a point were l could talk to a real person. She explained to me that there were no official forms for a request for change of name certificate but that l can send a letter that has all my information and a money order for 15$ that they'd send one.

l couldn't sleep at night and decided l'd go for a bike ride(shin splints a couple weeks ago so l'm not running again yet). Mind you this was at 1AM and l had work at 5. Went around 5.5km away and turn around and came home and went to sleep for a few hours.

Thursday: Not much today, 10km bike ride, stretches, pushups, situps etc. And wrote this up to vent.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Sep 2007)

Remember, its usually a slow process.

But, try putting in for jobs where they train you from scratch and in 4 years you are making $50,000 + [if you can find one] and see how long it is until the phone rings.

Good luck.


----------



## Amsdell (7 Sep 2007)

I think you should speak to the medics before running around sorting this and that out with your eyes.  I know you're hyped about getting in, but it's often a slow process and leaves you with time to spare.  

Do you know what trade you're applying for yet?  If so, or if when you decide, it would be best if you talked directly to the recruiter for the unit.  The unit can put you through the process while helping you figure out the rest of the issues.  

If I were to give you some advice I'd say to try and forget the past and focus on the future.  Think about the trade and the career you want to end up in and how you'll get there, etc.  Anyways, good luck.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (7 Sep 2007)

There will be little and big hurdles along the way here but if you can get it all done and persevere it will pay off. sometimes you have to wait for stuff to happen when you're in too....courses are not always run seamlessly back to back and you have to sometimes wait and do something that doesn't seem very fulfilling when your'e doing it...again patience is needed. Sometimes on Ops a lot of time is spent waiting for things to happen...transport...orders...decisions....kit....etc. Veterans of this outfit say it's "Hurry up and wait." you'll wait for stuff to happen and then suddenly they want you there yesterday...or vice versa. It's the way it is because a lot of stuff has to fall into place.
We do have to assure ourselves before you get in that you have all the medical and security requirements and that we are reasonably assured that you can succeed. the training is costly and we need to get as many out the other end of the training system as possible.
I'm going to PM a friend of mine who is a recruiter in Hamilton to see if he has any tips for you and give him a link to this thread...watch and shoot.
Padre IHS


----------



## ixium (7 Sep 2007)

l know that l need patience, but l don't like when something almost 10 years ago thats as simple as a simple name change certificate is going to instantly slow me down before l even start.

As for my eyes, l want to get into Infantry so l'm going to need at least V3 eyes, which l know l dont. l have an apointment for a consult on next Wensday at the windsor laser eye institude with dr. tayfour whos done over 45 000 procedures since 1991.

l realize its a slow process. But the process can't even start before l have my change of name certificate which the government doesn't have a form. l wrote out a hand written letter explaining why l need one and all the general information that the women on the phone said to write, along with my phone number and sent it today.

Thanks for the good lucks too


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (7 Sep 2007)

I hope it all works out for ya...God bless.


----------



## GUNS (8 Sep 2007)

ixium, you are not alone in you quest to join the CF.  90% of the people on this site can tell you stories of enlisting problems.

Remember this, those 90%, including myself, stuck with it and got the privilege to wear the uniform of the CF.

If its in you to join, you will join.

Best of luck.


----------



## ixium (14 Sep 2007)

After talking to the guy that IN HOC SIGNO sent my way(thanks), he suggested l call up and see if they'd start up my process since my sin card and birthcertificate and health card all say the same name.

l filled out all the forms and get my references(actually pretty hard considering l've had one job in 7 years and it has only been me and my boss for most of it)

l went to the laser eye place to get all my tests done to see if l'm even able to have it done and to see the final cost, it ends up at 4500$ which l should be able to get from someone if all goes well throughout the rest of the signing up process. But l'm waiting untill l talk to the medic at the recruitment center before l have it done to see what they say.

l got my CFAT on tuesday in the morning, just going to have togo work later in the day l guess :\


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (15 Sep 2007)

ixium said:
			
		

> After talking to the guy that IN HOC SIGNO sent my way(thanks), he suggested l call up and see if they'd start up my process since my sin card and birthcertificate and health card all say the same name.
> 
> l filled out all the forms and get my references(actually pretty hard considering l've had one job in 7 years and it has only been me and my boss for most of it)
> 
> ...



Good to hear.  Please don't hesitate to PM my buddy...he is a CFR....MWO when he commissioned....and now a recruiting officer in Hamilton...if he doesn't know something it ain't worth knowing. Good luck and God bless


----------



## ixium (19 Sep 2007)

l took my cfat on tuesday(yesterday) and got 60-70 jobs on the job list...apparently to the surprise of the recruiter since l only have grade10(and some 11 courses) and all really low marks.

l choose sig ops and vehicle tech. l found sig ops when l was looking up information on what other people did when they had v4 eyesight and still wanted to be part of direct combat support.

the recruiter wanted me to put a second choice so l looked at some career sheets from the front and choose veh tech

l have my interview on monday and my medical on wensday


----------



## GAP (19 Sep 2007)

I know you are excited, but spelling was not one of your strong points was it? That's why we provide a button called "Spell Check". Please use it, your post is really hard to follow.


----------



## ixium (19 Sep 2007)

Unless you or someone else changed something, the spelling is just fine.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (19 Sep 2007)

Very cool. My buddy PMed me to let me know that he had sent you a PM and gave you a little advice too. good on you, I hope you soon realize your dream. God bless.


----------



## GAP (19 Sep 2007)

Really



			
				ixium said:
			
		

> l took my cfat CFAT on t Tuesday(yesterday) and got 60-70 jobs on the job list...apparently to the surprise of the recruiter since l only have grade10(and some 11 courses) and all really low marks.
> 
> l choose sig ops and vehicle tech. l found sig ops when l was looking up information on what other people did when they had v4 eyesight and still wanted to be part of direct combat support.
> 
> ...



The comment was not intended to blast you so much as to let you know that proper use of English is going to be important in either of your new trades....The easier your communication is to read, the less time they have to spend deciphering it and more time paying attention to what you are saying.


----------



## ixium (24 Sep 2007)

Did my interview today, went pretty good l guess.

Alot of the questions were kind of hard to answer because of my job. lt's only me and my boss that work, and sometimes another guy, we all know what to do and when to do it without any problems.

The stress questions were the same thing. l didn't really have an answer.

Dealing with my little sister(17yo almost) who has a mental disability was on there quiet a bit as l couldn't relate many of the questions to my work.


----------



## GAP (24 Sep 2007)

Good luck. It's sometime hard to cross relate your existing experience to what you are applying for. You are pretty normal.

Thank you for the change in punctuation....makes the post pleasant to read.


----------



## ixium (26 Sep 2007)

Did the medical today. Nothing major. Just have to get a form filled out because of a wart on my hand that hasn't gone away using Compound-W.

l have a specialists appointment on Oct 15 but l'm probably going to call around to see if there are any cosmetic places that do things like that.

Pretty much just have to wait for my Change of Name certificate to come in the mail, or see if l can find it somewhere at my old house(where my older sister is).


----------



## 1RNBR (28 Sep 2007)

good luck man! I hope all works out for you.  I know i got out and am now trying to get back in and after almost two years finally someone seems to know what they are doing and have started to process my paperwork. They say i will be back on parade just in time for Christmas leave! Best advice i can give you is, if this is what you truly want to do then dont let anything or anyone get in your way, you can do it! and as they say "adapt and overcome"!


----------



## ixium (2 Oct 2007)

Great. I just got off the phone with the people at the Registrar Generals Office and they said there isn't even a file saying I requested one and that they received no money.

Yeppie, a month of waiting down the drain.

If anyone knows anything or anyone that can help me with a Name Change certificate please feel free to post.


----------



## ixium (6 Nov 2007)

Update: After sending a fax a while back, and then calling earlier today, they said that one was printed and sent on Oct. 12th.

Turns out I wrote down the wrong address. A couple buddies used to live across the street and we'd order pizza alot, so I still sometimes say 5(his last number) instead of 6(my last number). Went over to the house(he no longer lives there) and asked if any mail came in my name and in a stack of papers it was there. Hooray!

I went to the CFRC and got it copied for my file today, the guy at the front desk said that there wasn't any other problems with my file and that its just a waiting game now.

Its just too bad the people across the road didn't bring my mail over or I wouldn't have had to waited untill Jan to get to basic.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (6 Nov 2007)

Hmmmm methinks you'd better be a little more accurate with your numbers once you hit the CF..... 
Here's fingers crossed that things get fast tracked for you now....good luck.


----------



## ixium (2 Jan 2008)

Someone suggested I update this, so heres the updates:

I had my offer the next day(Nov 7th) from that I had my change of name certificate copied.

The CFRC called back early Dec to tell me of my swearing in date and asked if I was still interested in my trade I accepted on the phone(SigOp). Ofcourse I said yes.

Swore in on the 20th of December, along with 4 other people and their families. None are going to Borden with me and are on courses that start later in the month of Jan. Went through all the paper work and talked with the Capt. that swore us in for a bit about what to expect.

Had to have a wisdom tooth pulled out later that day, has caused an infection 2 times in the last 2-3 months. They hurt alot and I couldn't really eat anything. Didn't want to have one while on BMQ so I opted to get it pulled.
Spent about 2 days not being able to chew on solid food and then eventually just being able to chew on one side of my mouth. For the most part I'm fine now. A little tender still, but that should be gone in a few days.

My course starts on the 7th and I leave by plane on the 5th to Toronto and then bus to Borden.

Right now I'm pretty much bored out of my mind waiting to leave for BMQ. Admittably I havn't started my autobiography, but plan on doing it tomorrow.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Jan 2008)

Good luck on BMQ and Congrats, as far as the wisdom teeth, I have to get mine pulled, have had a few infections in the past from them but havent had them pulled as of yet. Keep us updated throughout your course if you can.


----------

